# Fiberglass screening for aviary



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

We are looking for materials to build Pidge a bigger cage (4'w x 6'l x 7'h) and wondered about window screen material. We are going to make the top of it out of clear plexiglass, and the frame out of wood but are looking for a good material to make "light and air" panels on the sides. We do not want to use galvanized hardware cloth because of the zinc. (Even if pigeons don't chew on it like parrots, it still flakes zinc particles into his environment, and we don't want to take any chances at all.) Plastic hardware cloth is pretty expensive, so we thought of screen...

Has anyone ever used heavy fiberglass window screening? It seems like it would be a great material, but nobody seems to use it and i wondered why not... Is there any reason you guys think it would not be good to use? Please lend us your wisdom!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If this is an inside bird, then I don't see why not. If outside? take a knife to it(ie....claw and/or teeth) and see how safe the bird would be from predators. People all over the world use hardware cloth all over thier lofts and as far as I know, it's not a problem. Our loft is covered with the stuff.............


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

It's Susan, isn't it?

Your pigeon is indoors if I remember so yes, the window screening stuff would work. I'd recommend the metal kind though because it's stronger than the plastic/fibreglass screening. It mightn't be a problem as long as your pigeon doesn't peck at it repeatedly. 

I recently bought some of this stuff to cover up the 1" plastic netting and to prevent my birds from pecking each other through it. I've found that even the metal screening isn't holding up well to repeated pecking so this is basically your only concern.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

For outdoors, it is is safe to use if you back it up with 1/2" hardware cloth, as we use the fiberglass screening to keep mosquitos out of the loft.

I do have all fiberglass screening on our porch, and will allow free time for rehab birds and pets inside of it. You can't leave them alone without supervision, nor leave them out in the porch at night, as it is very easy for a racoon or other predator to get in.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> If this is an inside bird, then I don't see why not. If outside? take a knife to it(ie....claw and/or teeth) and see how safe the bird would be from predators. People all over the world use hardware cloth all over thier lofts and as far as I know, it's not a problem. Our loft is covered with the stuff.............


I know...I'm just a worry wart. Our vet has seen a LOT of birds with zinc and lead and other metal poisoning and he scared me. He basically says no cages are OK except stainless steel. We sure can't afford that!! I think there's probably a big difference between cages and lofts 'cause cages are small enough that he's in constant exposure. Or maybe I am just too paranoid...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We've used hardware cloth for over 12 years for the aviaries and cages that my husband builds and have never had a problem.


----------

